# Arbeitsmappe im Hintergrund öffnen.



## Tikonteroga (29. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich importiere mit VB6 Daten aus einer Excel Arbeitsmappe in die aktuell geöffnete Arbeitsmappe.

Dafür verwende ich Application.Workbooks.Open(fileName) um die Datei zu öffnen.

Dabei wird jedoch die geöffnete Arbeitsmappe angezeigt. Kann ich die Arbeitsmappe auch so öffnen, dass diese im Hintergrund geöffnet wird und nicht Angezeigt wird.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zvoni (29. August 2013)

Hol dir doch per Code deine aktuell geöffnete Arbeitsmappe wieder nach vorne


```
Application.Workbooks.Open(fileName)
ThisWorkbook.Activate
```


----------

